# Leesville



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Looking to go to Leesville this weekend, saturday. Was wondering if anyboy has been there in the past few weeks. Hows the Bass fishing? Anything else hitten? Thanks guys.


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

I got a 36in muskie there last Sat. 
Its in the NE Ohio forum.
I personally would not recommend fishing Leesville for bass.... From what I've seen and heard in the last few years- no bass in there.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

The water is so clear its making fishing very tough for most species.


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

There are a lot of bass in Leesville. Fish the wood in the lake and you should have no problem finding bass along with just about anything else that swims in there.


----------



## RANGER16 (Jan 17, 2007)

the two best bays to fish for bass in leesville are doctors bay and leavitsville bay!!! hope this helps.


----------



## CH_DruiD (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah if you're fishing for bass, the lakes gin clear and their spawning in there big time

Was there last week and caught over 50 bass, was a lot of fun

I was shocked at how many 5 - 7 lb bass I seen setup on beds, if only you could get them to bite after they're done spawning, would be crazy


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

There should be some color in the lake now if they got the rain came through last night. I would think fishing should pick up for a few days now.


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

how do i know which ones are doctors bay and leavitsville bay... i looked on a map but not seeing those names?


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

I would launch at the Petersburgh launch and head down the lake and start fishing the first trees that you see.


----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

We caught a 32 in. muskie yesterday. Even after some pretty strong storms fri. night late the water is still pretty clear, what a beautiful lake.


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

CH DRuid 50 Bass! At Leesville Lake in Ohio. Must have really wacked um.. What were u using..? Went out this morning and managed a few.. Tried everything.. caught them all shallow. Almost had a muskie or pike on..but cam off, had to be over 35 in.


----------



## Bass assasin (Jul 23, 2007)

so most of the bass people are catching are still shallow?


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

Well Done Druid!
Sounds like you found the right inlets!? I think when I fished last year- it was mid-July... after 4-5 hours of fishing the wood and dropoffs, my brother caught one 9in on a crayfish plug in the shade at noon... 
It was dreadfully hot that day but then I hooked my first muskie around 2:00- so all was well.. 

BassCatcher- there are 2 inlets on the north end of the lake (north from the dam) that should be good- don't know the names, but one of them is very big- I was there 2 wks ago and it seems like the water is up and the weeds are still down... give it another 4wks and at least 20% of the big inlet will be weeds... hope this helps.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

The water is still very clear. Casted for muskie all morning yesterday with no takers. We caught a few saugeye, a perch, and a nice crappie on crawler harnesses, but couldn't get anything going after 12:00. Trolled for muskie after for a while then and I caught a 34 on a sisson crank.


----------



## Bass assasin (Jul 23, 2007)

any body been there in the past couple days? ill be there tomorrow morning for bass.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

We saw a lot of bass cruising in 1-2ft of water. Threw a tube at them and they were spooked easily.


----------



## olejoe (Jan 22, 2007)

Was there Mon. and had 6 bass and lost 2. Caught them shallow. The water is very clear and seen a lot of fish. carp bass bluegill and musky. Just fish the shade.


----------



## CH_DruiD (Feb 23, 2007)

Caught them on Lucky Craft Pointers, even caught a few small muskie that day on it, they were liking it


----------

